# air cannon



## crazy8svt (Nov 7, 2007)

So what makes minions air can sound like a explosion. Is it the cone on the end or the metal cylinder vibrating.


----------



## crazy8svt (Nov 7, 2007)

crazy8svt said:


> So what makes minions air can sound like a explosion. Is it the cone on the end or the metal cylinder vibrating.


http://www.minionsweb.com/osStore/index.php?cPath=1_8_49&osCsid=ee15c4b07bb2d0ce8c762f671fe92a3e if you click on the little red speaker you can hear it sound off.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

It is the demons that corey implants in each cannon.


----------



## grimshady (Feb 12, 2008)

Here's a little page on the basics of how coreys cannon works.

If you look you will find a video of my version with extensive sound trials using different size/lengths of output tubing.

http://www.grimlabs.com/halloween/AIRCANNON/


----------



## grimshady (Feb 12, 2008)

This is a 12meg video of the cannon after I added a sprinkler valve to dump the holding pressure. Corey did a lot of work to find that getting the holding pressure to release quickly was important.

These cannons are loud due to the way they dump their pressure allowing almost instant dumping of the entire pressure charge.
http://www.grimlabs.com/halloween/AIRCANNON/aircannon.wmv


----------



## grimshady (Feb 12, 2008)

Also, here's a video with the cannon in action:

http://www.grimlabs.com/halloween/halloweenfiles/casketjumper/springmillhaunt2005.wmv


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

It is the monkeys with hand guns I cram in the cannon.

Honestly, there are 3 components to the sound that are important, one is the barrel length, different length different pitch, 2 is the dump, 3 is the material, the harder the diaphragm, the more umph to the boom.

Grim uses a metal diaphragm, not me, and I hope to never get the phone call about cannon go boom, really..it went boom! so he gets a good noise.

I have to trade off for safety & liability, so I use a plastic that will fail when I expect it to.


----------



## grimshady (Feb 12, 2008)

On that note, how are those plastic diaphrams holding up in the real world? 
How many customers have needed new ones after they wore out or overpressured the original???

I dont know that my steel diaphram is any louder than yours? Did you watch my video? Can you tell a difference?


In the video I did the experiment with different lenght output tubes.

Grim


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

The last and latest diaphragms have been in service now about 18 months, no failures.

I am waiting on a batch of those and barrel supports from the water jet cutter co. and will then send all previous customer who got the first 2 generation diaphragms, replacements.

Its hard to tell from the vid, you need a db meter man.....

I don't thing the output tube itself needs to be any more than a stub, and the concussion cone certainly increases the deepness while adding umph, but you do loose the burst of air distance and strength as a trade off.


----------



## grimshady (Feb 12, 2008)

Thats good the hear that the plastic diaphragms are long lasting (I wouldn't have guessed it). 

When standing there..the sound seemed almost as loud with 60psi as with 30psi. The little elbow seemed to make the sound louder by the most margin over nothing on the end. The long tube greatly deepened the tone (as expected) and lessened the scare impact (and hearing loss possibilities).

Send/sell me one of your new diaphragms (they are the standard size, right?)

Grim


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

Are ABS and PVC schedule 40 the same size?


----------



## grimshady (Feb 12, 2008)

Good question...I've never had any ABS around to know the answer....in fact, 4* ABS doesn't really exsist...at least in any menards, lowes, homedepot between here and joplin MO. I dont know how you get it ???? Guess being in Gods country and close to the big city helps..


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

I will check next time I am picking up components, I don't keep PVC larger than 2" on hand.


----------

